
The disappearing middle class is threatening large American brands - Futurebot
http://uk.businessinsider.com/the-disappearing-middle-class-is-threatening-major-retailers-2015-10
======
detaro
So, big combined initiative by large brands to pay their workers more?

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Oh no! Not the brands!

